# Planos Panasonic dmp-bd65



## Guillermo Parodi (Mar 13, 2017)

Como puedo obtener el plano de mi blu ray panasonic dmp- bd65 o cual es los ohnios de calibracion de lente optico gracias. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2017)

El Service manual para los siguientes modelos de Panaphonic:


DMP-BD45GA
DMP-BD45GC
DMP-BD45GN
DMP-BD45GW
DMP-BD45GT
DMP-BD45PU
DMP-BD65GN
DMP-BD65PU
DMP-BD65PX


----------

